# Bmx kunstform t-rx



## Matt1962 (24. September 2021)

Hi.
kennt jemand das bmx von kunstform, vermutlich t-rx als Model oder Marke? Kann man was gutes oder schlechtes dazu sagen? Google und die Suche helfen bisher nicht. Grüße


----------



## Matt1962 (24. September 2021)

Hier ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (24. September 2021)

Kunstform ist ein Shop. Ich denke da hat jemand nur den Sticker draufgebappt.


----------



## Matt1962 (24. September 2021)

Ok, danke dir. Fand es auch ungewöhnlich, rein gar nichts zu finden. 

Ein custom zusammengestelltes vom Shop wethepeople, für dann 100€ gebraucht, da kann man wenig falsch machen oder?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. September 2021)

100 für ein vernünftiges We The People BMX hört sich zu Günstig an.
Normalerweise kosten die auch alle um die 300 Euro rum…
Hast nen Link dazu.


----------



## Matt1962 (25. September 2021)

Hab jetzt die Wahl zwischen einem 

Haro 100.3, 60€, augenscheinlich im super Zustand

Hoffman rhythm, 60€

Wethepeople custom, 100€, augenscheinlich super Zustand


Da wäre das wtp custom, angeblich ehemals 800€ die beste Wahl, oder?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. September 2021)

Was ein BMX mal gekostet hat wäre mir ziemlich egal. Der Zustand zählt. Ein 800 Euro Bike aus 2000 mit 16er Ritzel, 44er Kettenblatt tt und 15kg ist immer noch schlechter als ein modernes €350 bmx. 
Ohne links oder Fotos kann dir keiner wirklich Tipps geben. Marke bedeutet beim BMX mal garnichts selbst hochwertige Bikes haben nicht die Fertigungstoleranzen wie beim MTB


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. September 2021)

Poste bitte mal links dazu
Und schreib doch bitte noch dazu was du eig damit machen willst?


----------

